# Sony TV Capture Card BTF-PA401Z



## fordbeacon (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a Sony VaiO Desktop computer Model -SONY RZ34G(P4 2.8Ghz)
I have just reinstalled the operationg system and am not able to get the driver for the TV Tuner card.
The Model Number for the Tv Tuner Card--BTF-PA401Z Sony-
K 3D22AC ENX-2- KIKYOU
Can anybody help me to download the driver software?

regards


----------



## javier (Dec 2, 2002)

fordbeacon said:


> I have a Sony VaiO Desktop computer Model -SONY RZ34G(P4 2.8Ghz)
> I have just reinstalled the operationg system and am not able to get the driver for the TV Tuner card.
> The Model Number for the Tv Tuner Card--BTF-PA401Z Sony-
> K 3D22AC ENX-2- KIKYOU
> ...


----------



## ekarda1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello there,
Just click on the link below and install the driver.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCVW600G&upd_id=1415&os_id=7







fordbeacon said:


> I have a Sony VaiO Desktop computer Model -SONY RZ34G(P4 2.8Ghz)
> I have just reinstalled the operationg system and am not able to get the driver for the TV Tuner card.
> The Model Number for the Tv Tuner Card--BTF-PA401Z Sony-
> K 3D22AC ENX-2- KIKYOU
> ...


----------



## Mike Sr (Mar 16, 2012)

Was Given a Vaio PCV-W510G All-In-One with a dead hard drive no media.

Have it up and running on a new hard drive. Display looks pristine.

Problem: It has a BTF-PA401Z TV Tuner Card.

I've found the GigaPocket software. But, it won't install saying the GigaPocket is not installed. (The hardware library did install.)

I downloaded the driver referenced herein, but that did not fix the problem.

What I really need is an install disk, I think.

The "Unknown" in the Hardware listing comes back with:

ACPI\WEC0515\4&1BF87C0F&0 which as far as I can tell is the card in question...

Any thoughts on what to try next?

Thanks

Mike Sr

I


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Mike Sr all the drivers and software are here Sony eSupport - PCV-W510G - Support
please make a thread of your own next time this is a very old thread and your query could have been overlooked,do you have any error flags in device manager either a yellow ! or redX


----------



## Mike Sr (Mar 16, 2012)

Most of the stuff on the Sony site are updates and rely on the user having the original install media.

The only flag I have is a Yellow question mark for the "Unknown" item that seems to equate to the TV Tuner card.

I did find a complete installer for the Giga Pocket app. But, while the hardware library will install, any attempt to install the main program fails with the Giga Pocket not being or installed.

It is starting to look like the card may have died.

But, the fact that it remains "Unknown" may indicate that I haven't found the right driver .inf file. (To tell the system what it is...)

Mike Sr.
Starting to wonder if I can showhorn an HVR-1600 in there...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try this and see if it can help make sure Unknown Device Identifier v5.02 (System Utility Freeware) Download, Review, Softwares & Apps


----------

